# Ethical Problem



## ardenfan (16 Sep 2011)

My brother has a serious ethical problem. He saw a Private lie on a military form. Unfortunately, there is someone of higher rank than him who probably saw this. And did nothing. The person of higher rank is experienced and popular on the unit. My brother is not experienced. He does not want to destroy his own career by becoming a much hated whistle blower.

We would appreciate any public or private advice you may have.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Sep 2011)

If your brother is not experienced how can he be sure this private lied? Your question leaves out a lot of information that would help us answer it accurately.


----------

